# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Funny YouTube videos thread

## Sagan

Animator vs. Animation III






LAG

----------


## fetisha



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Anteros



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## Sagan

*Cuban Spider*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Dill



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Flower Child

This is adorable and made my heart smile  ::):   :Heart:

----------


## Equinox



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros



----------


## onawheel

omg at that cat pushing the other cat down the stairs, not sure if that crash! is dubbed in but geezz xP

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Member11

This makes the computer nerd in me smile. :Nerd:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Member11



----------


## Koalafan

Gangsta granny!  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Equinox

Sascha Baron Cohen may be the bravest comedian on earth! He said on David Letterman that this crowd almost trampled him after he pulled this stunt on them. This is from the movie Bruno.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

http://www.pleated-jeans.com/2011/04...d-of-it-video/

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Equinox



----------


## Koalafan

A classic from the Joe Rogan Experience  :Joint:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel

short film that Napoleon Dynamite is based on...

----------


## Sagan

*Safety Dance synced to 77 different movie clips*

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

They probably shouldn't do it when he has a knife in his hand, or when using the meat slicer..  
hahah

----------


## onawheel

special kitty

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Glove and Boots is one of the better original content producers on YouTube, as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## alee

Afghan Mom vs American Mom Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZuDM9xuhzI

Afghan Mom Vs American Mom Part 2
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGF0C4SkGbs

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Moar Glove and Boots.


*10 Reasons Why Johnny Depp Should Retire*






*10 Reasons Why Johnny Depp Should Not Retire*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Decided to re-watch all of the old Cyanide & Happiness animated shorts. Time well spent.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

An old MADtv sketch that seems relevant to this forum.  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

*Windshield wipers and a cat*

----------


## Sagan

*McNugget Rampage - Security Cam*WARNING video does contains cussing.

----------


## Sagan

Cat must be on the nip.

----------


## Sagan

Humans.... Idiots..

Evolution? I think it has a major malfunction

----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel

this one is seriously messed up and i don't condone such pranks but yeah...wow...

----------


## Koalafan

Don't smoke banana peels people  :Tongue:

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan

BEST CHOIR EVER.﻿





Quote from the Tube made me laugh: 



> Wha.....How did I even get here D: I need to go home and stare at a wall to rethink my life ;w;﻿

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Oldies, but still goodies.

----------


## onawheel



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Sprinkler Rainbow Conspiracy*

----------


## onawheel



----------


## onawheel



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> *Sprinkler Rainbow Conspiracy*



*cue X Files theme song*

----------


## onawheel

this is real and will happen 2014 or 2015 yeesssss

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Well then, that looks sufficiently silly.

----------


## onawheel

> Well then, that looks sufficiently silly.



IT LOOKS AWESOME! perfect.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## enfield

this might be my favorite funny video. not sure if it is but all the other ones are animal ones almost, and i didn't know how to pick between those because i like them all and one doesn't stand out much more than another in my mind. its like my collection of animal videos and it keeps growing as i watch all the animal ones i see on r/videos and add to it the ones i like which is most of them (unless its a documentary about factory farming, shark fins, or bile harvesting from bears, i don't like that). this one has two kids in it (no animals unless you consider the kids then animals) but i really like it

http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comme...do_that_to_me/

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

^^^^^^^Yes!!!!!
MY FAVS...

----------


## Sagan

::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Kirsebaer

> 




lmao!! :d

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## onawheel

whoa!^^^

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Kirsebaer

If you've watched the original Shakira video you're gonna like this parody  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Jazz

vines videos are addictive =p some are hilarious, some not so much.

----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## Member11



----------


## HoldTheSea

I cry with laughter every time I watch this  :XD:  This is absolutely something I would do.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I know I already posted this one, but this is my favorite. I start laughing right away at the beginning when he says "Oh my good fuck."

----------


## Sagan

*100 Ways To Love A Cat: Ways 1-100*

----------


## HoldTheSea

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard at something in my life. Ever.

----------


## Member11

> I don't think I've ever laughed so hard at something in my life. Ever.



What did I just watched?!  :XD:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> What did I just watched?!



A Japanese commercial for a USB lighter... The first time I saw that, I laughed so hard I was in tears  :XD:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Lmao

----------


## Koalafan

The most epic powerpoint meltdown  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

I hope you can understand her accent. Is a young kid in Ireland who makes prank calls. In this one she wants to blow up her school, so rings a demolition company.

----------


## Member11



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Member11



----------


## Koalafan

This is how my mom reacts to modern technology these days  :Tongue:

----------


## Antidote



----------


## Lucid



----------

